# Looking to upgrade



## RinaldiPhotos (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello,
Over the last three years I have been free lancing Minor league baseball with a T2i and have recently saved up enough money to upgrade to a better body and lens with my brother.  Our budget for the body is about $1,700 and the lens is around $1,900, give or take a little. 
I only shoot baseball in the summer and have little plans of shooting other sports unless a family friend needs some pictures for whatever reason.   I am a free lance photographer, have two part time jobs and one full time job.  I plan on using the new upgrade mainly in Summer.
I did some research and it looks like the 5DMarkII is obviously the better camera all around, but the 7D has been more highly recommended for sports.

I was wondering if anyone could help me out as to weather or not they have shot baseball or other similar sports with it.  I understand it is a little slower, but the quality will be a lot better.  I don't mind selective shooting during baseball games , I just wonder if it will be able to focus quick enough.

My predicament comes in here: I can buy a used 5dMarkII for just under $1500 with an actuation count of just under 14,000.  I feel like this is a solid price, but I am very unsure because of my intended use.  I assume that by getting the 5DMarkII, I would need a 200/2.8 to get the best shots possible.

If anyone can lend some personal experience, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Juga (Nov 21, 2013)

Go with either the 7D or the 70D for the body...much better AF system. While a full frame does handle high ISO much better unless you are shooting late into the night a crop sensor with a better AF system would serve you well.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2013)

^^agreed. There is rumor that the 7D Mark II is going to be announced in the first quarter of 2014. This could push the price down on the 7D. However, depending on the new technology in the Mark II, it may be worth it to get it.

As for lenses, we can't really tell, because we don't know what you have currently.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 21, 2013)

I upgraded from a T2i to a 7D a few months ago and love the choice.  I don't do sports, more into the outdoors and wanted the 7D for Birds in Flight and wildlife.  The AF and FPS are what sold me on the need to upgrade and it has gotten me some great bird shots and a horse fight I would have never gotten with the T2i.  Another consideration may be the rugged build of the 7D.  I don't know how close you get to the game but the 7D is built to last.

Look around and you will find some good deals on the 7D.  I bought refurbished for $950, but I have seen some sales with new at that price.  This would allow more cash for the better glass.

Edited:
Just received email from Buy.com (Rakuten) with this ad:
http://zeemo-digital.shop.rakuten.c...83.html?scid=em_20131121_Dedicated&adid=18007


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (Nov 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ^^agreed. There is rumor that the 7D Mark II is going to be announced in the first quarter of 2014. This could push the price down on the 7D. However, depending on the new technology in the Mark II, it may be worth it to get it.
> 
> As for lenses, we can't really tell, because we don't know what you have currently.


I know that you probably don't know what the expected price would be, but would it be fair to say that it would be similar to when the 5dMarkIII came out price wise- Apx: $3,999?  

One more question:
I currently have a EF-S 55-250 Telephoto Lens that I use with T2i Rebel.  For the sake of quality of the photos, would it be worth upgrading?  

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Juga (Nov 21, 2013)

RinaldiPhotos said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ^^agreed. There is rumor that the 7D Mark II is going to be announced in the first quarter of 2014. This could push the price down on the 7D. However, depending on the new technology in the Mark II, it may be worth it to get it.
> ...



the price won't be anywhere near the 5DIII. I am assuming but the price will be in between the 70D and the 6D. And yes it would be worth upgrading from to 55-250 to one of the 70-200s or another high quality telephoto.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2013)

Canon rumors said it will be like $1799 or $1999


----------



## trojancast (Nov 22, 2013)

I think, generally, a crop body is preferred for the type of photography you are doing.  I vote for either the 70D or the 7D, leaning heavily toward the 7D for it's toughness.  Perhaps hang on till the Mark II is available.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks to all those htat have helped so far. What do you think that would be the best lens if I am just shooting day time?  I want to get good quality images and probably have $1,000 budgeted for the lens. 

Thanks,
RP


----------

